# Proper name?



## Ray (Jun 1, 2005)

In a couple of techniques (such as Escape from the Storm) there is a strike done with fingers together and hand held like a crane.  I've always called it a "monkey fist" and have also seen it called an "under-hand crane strike (palm up)." 

What's the proper name for this strike?


----------



## parkerkarate (Jun 2, 2005)

I have always been told that is just a "crane." From what I remember you break his leg, Crane under with your left hand then your right. Flip your right hand so you can hold his leg up, when you do that go into a rear-cat stance so you can do your right lifting back-heel kick. Step through with your left foot and crane, flip that hand so you can hold his leg up again, and than do a left back-kick preferably to the face or under the chin.
If that is any help, if not I am sorry.


----------

